# Elite 7 hdi question



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

I'm about to pull the trigger on the Lowrance elite 7 hdi. My question is can someone tell me if I should get the navionics card? I mainly fish erie, is there a big difference b/w the base map and the navionics map for Erie.
Any other comments about the unit welcome also.
Thanks
Bitz
Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I have an elite seven with the card. I think there is more detail like the borders show up better closer in,and there are more contour lines I would get the card they offer a bundle package which if you look at is not that much different in price compared to buying the unit then getting card at later date,which is the gold package. I got the 83/200 455/800 transducer with the gold package. very nice unit and whenever I had a issue I spoke to lowrance and they walked me though any issues, I live in north Olmsted if your around and want to look at the card at all in the unit compared to not in it pm if ya have any questions about it KPI


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

the elite 7 hdi is a super nice unit. I just bought another one for my bow/trolling motor.


----------



## 63foxtrot (Mar 23, 2012)

claytonhaske said:


> the elite 7 hdi is a super nice unit. I just bought another one for my bow/trolling motor.


I got the elite 7 last year @ this time and i send it back to Lowrance two times. I should be getting it back this week. The unit kept on shutting it's self off @ differint times. But over all I like it. I used a microSD card to update it. I didn't know you could used a chip to make it better. I'll check on it When i get it back. And make shur it don't shut off any more. Cross your fingers.


----------



## 63foxtrot (Mar 23, 2012)

Bitz said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on the Lowrance elite 7 hdi. My question is can someone tell me if I should get the navionics card? I mainly fish erie, is there a big difference b/w the base map and the navionics map for Erie.
> Any other comments about the unit welcome also.
> Thanks
> Bitz
> Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Did you upgrade it with a sd card? I got on and i did it. Try that it'll be much cheeper. And you'll get the detais your looking for i'm shur. Ho did you shut off at any time? mine was doing that. I had to send it back 2 times. I'm waiting for it now . We'll see if it's working right this time.


----------

